

Order/Pay at Table at Bierhaus, Powered by Apple Pay, Clover, and Estimote - johndbeatty
http://clover-developers.blogspot.com/2014/10/apple-pay-bierhaus.html

======
ryanburk
this is very clever, but what happens for the alcohol purchase path for ID
validation? is the transaction made before the order arrives or at the end of
the meal? imagining the situation where a kid tries this, is carded during the
service, then you need to refund / cancel.

